# The Finished product: Zombie Dorothy



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

works for me
kind of a "I'll eat your brains, and your little dog too!"
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Twisted and Cool!


----------

